# Whatchu got?!?



## coyote wild (Apr 28, 2012)

So this is where you let EVERYONE know just how awesome you are. What makes you special? Why would you make an excellent boyfriend/girlfriend? Why should any self respecting guy/gal pick you as a potential mate?

What do YOU bring to the table?


I'll start.


....ummm




.....okay, I got nothing at the moment. I might add later. But right now I'm going to say: I have a steady job! That's something women appreciate, right?

YOUR TURN!!!!! *Whatchu got?!?!*


----------



## coyote wild (Apr 29, 2012)

Huh. 8 Views. Alright well...never mind, then.

Should I have posted this somewhere else? You know, for future reference? Or was it just a dumb topic. 

Because I can accept that.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2012)

Humour. I have lots of it.


----------



## genevathistime (Apr 30, 2012)

Lots of humor and a keen sense of smell.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 1, 2012)

A lot of imagination.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 1, 2012)

A genuinely good heart, which is pretty hard to find these days.


----------



## splashles (May 5, 2012)

I can make a mean lemon drizzle cake and if that isn't enough I can rock out on the old rock band, all I'm thinking is who could ask for more?


----------



## LeoGibson (May 5, 2012)

I got peace of mind. That alone is awesome.


----------



## Mishty (May 6, 2012)

I can make ah mean tater tot casserole. 
And I got a bucketful of awesome sauced friends

......I got a pretty good head on my shoulders a fair amount of the time as well.


----------



## BBWbonnie (May 7, 2012)

A big fat belly and hairyyyyyyyy armpits


----------



## S13Drifter (May 8, 2012)

I know WAYYYY too much about cars..... You should see me at parties


----------



## MissAshley (May 8, 2012)

I'm sexy and I know it.

But seriously, I am confident in myself.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 9, 2012)

I am the reflection of perfection, the number one selection.


----------



## hooligan (May 9, 2012)

a head full of gears


----------



## coyote wild (May 10, 2012)

Yay! I love all the responses! Feel free to keep adding!

I _always_ leave the toilet seat down when sharing a bathroom with a lady.

I'm confident enough in myself and my life choices that I never feel the need to lie.

I'm nearly impossible to offend.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> Yay! I love all the responses! Feel free to keep adding!
> 
> I _always_ leave the toilet seat down when sharing a bathroom with a lady.
> 
> ...



You're welcome.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 17, 2012)

I'm not dead.


----------



## imfree (May 18, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> I got peace of mind. That alone is awesome.


 
True, this is an old country classic, but it's about peace of mind, so I hope it'll fly in this post!


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 26, 2012)

Mishty said:


> I can make ah mean tater tot casserole.
> And I got a bucketful of awesome sauced friends
> 
> ......I got a pretty good head on my shoulders a fair amount of the time as well.



NOM. WHERE'S MY PORTION?!!


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2012)

I can write a decent story/poem and I can get you a barrel of ale at a really good price


----------



## deanbpm (May 27, 2012)

I am fun, spontaneous and my line of work is putting on parties.


----------



## Weirdo890 (May 27, 2012)

I'm an aspiring artist (a wannabe cartoonist).


----------



## bmann0413 (May 27, 2012)

I'm an _okay_ artist and writer. Mostly for a hobby though. A lot of people say I'm pretty good, but I know I can be better.


----------



## J34 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a car and can speak three languages... for now. There might be more :doh:, i'll have to get back to you guys on that.


----------



## coyote wild (Jun 1, 2012)

I was one of the 3 people that made THIS!


----------



## S13Drifter (Jun 1, 2012)

I can grow a beard really fast!


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm an aspiring performer in college, not giving up on my dreams. That being said, I am ambitious, determined, passionate, expressive. I've got a lot of creative juices. I'm pretty humorous and spontaneous. If you like any of those qualities, you just might like me.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm a Star Wars addict, so if anyone was into Star Wars I'm perfect!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 13, 2012)

an inquiring mind and a quick wit! and some snazzy tattoos!


----------



## MasonBlue (Jun 18, 2012)

I have two degrees (Medical engineering and Computer System management), City and guilds in Plant processing and Qualified classical Chef.

I also do a great massage. Now I am leaning Accupuncture


----------



## Wheels and the Legman (Jun 21, 2012)

I am highly artistic and romantic. I go beyond most people to make a girl feel special. Poems, write music, flowers, etc. I also never judge people and never forget birthdays.


----------



## BigCutieDemi (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a fat ass, I make the meanest cupcakes you'll ever eat, I can kiss boo boo's like no other, I'm a real estate agent, and esthetician/nail tech. So, I can find ya a house, while giving you the foot massage of your life while wearing the sexiest lingerie that would make Ron Jeremy blush. Top that!
(that might be the most self centered thing I've ever said, and I love every second of it)


----------



## BigCutieDemi (Jun 22, 2012)

coyote wild said:


> Yay! I love all the responses! Feel free to keep adding!
> 
> I _always_ leave the toilet seat down when sharing a bathroom with a lady.
> 
> ...



wanna get married?


----------



## big_lad27 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm a really good skater, at least I like to think so anywayz


----------



## BBW_Curious1 (Aug 19, 2012)

I am an excellent baker--cakes, pies, cupcakes, cookies, bread( the real way with yeast and an oven not a bread maker)...I'm an aspiring novelist, generally intelligent especially regarding literature and cultures...oh and did I mention I have a rockin BBW body


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Aug 19, 2012)

I was able to accurately imitate my petite 5'5 Female co-worker to the point that my manager wants me to "call-to-check" in her voice.

By the way, I'm a 6'4 broad shouldered dude who sounds like this:
(the voice over at 45 seconds, not the guy playing Daniel Day-Lewis) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mxFUzgnQFs

I will talk sexy to you in your favorite accent.


----------



## BBW_Curious1 (Aug 20, 2012)

crosseyedhamster said:


> I was able to accurately imitate my petite 5'5 Female co-worker to the point that my manager wants me to "call-to-check" in her voice.
> 
> By the way, I'm a 6'4 broad shouldered dude who sounds like this:
> (the voice over at 45 seconds, not the guy playing Daniel Day-Lewis) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mxFUzgnQFs
> ...



yes, please


----------



## Calisthenics (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm a certified hypnotherapist vOv

I'll make you think I'm Brad Pitt or something.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Aug 22, 2012)

BBW_Curious1 said:


> I am an excellent baker--cakes, pies, cupcakes, cookies, bread( the real way with yeast and an oven not a bread maker)...I'm an aspiring novelist, generally intelligent especially regarding literature and cultures...oh and did I mention I have a rockin BBW body



Sounds tasty, and I bet the baking is good too


----------



## sgageny (Sep 6, 2012)

I can offer:My crazy small library of books. I can loan them out for a small fee 
I can both grow and cook veges. 
I have warm feet at night, so you'll never get any of that cold feet on your legs action at the most inopportune of moments.
I like to pretend I'm all good at words and junk, but really i just throw a lot of made up words and phrases at people, which is always fun. 
I like the colour green alot, which is totally a plus. 
oh and you know,my amazing breasts. lol


----------



## Nenona (Sep 7, 2012)

I always have something to contribute to the conversation.
I'm a crusader for equal rights.
I'm extremely thoughtful.


----------



## S13Drifter (Sep 9, 2012)

This is what I do. **[NSFW song lyrics]** 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOfQrgi9_hM


----------



## CaitiDee (Nov 20, 2012)

BigCutieDemi said:


> I have a fat ass, I make the meanest cupcakes you'll ever eat, I can kiss boo boo's like no other, I'm a real estate agent, and esthetician/nail tech. So, I can find ya a house, while giving you the foot massage of your life while wearing the sexiest lingerie that would make Ron Jeremy blush. Top that!
> (that might be the most self centered thing I've ever said, and I love every second of it)



Haha I love this!!!


----------



## duhast234 (Nov 26, 2012)

Big personality, very romantic, fun loving, caring, sweet. Physically, six foot three two hundred fourty five pounds of shredded beef, big hands, feet, and yes...Huge Endowment! Do my specs meet your requirements, ladies? 

View attachment 100.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 21, 2013)

S13Drifter said:


> I know WAYYYY too much about cars..... You should see me at parties



Same here buddy.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jan 21, 2013)

I will talk sexy to you as your favorite Dark Knight trilogy villain.


----------



## sexyartgirl (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the best curves in the world, plus perfect boobies! I love my boobies they are so perfectly round and much more than a handful! I am a girly girl, I love to wear dresses that hug my curves and pink is one of my favorite colors. Also I have a brain to match, I am a nerd. I love science fiction- including Dr. Who! I have four bookcases that are packed to the brim! I can also offer someone a chance to be entertained with my funny accents and quirky personality.


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 5, 2013)

S13Drifter said:


> I can grow a beard really fast!



Beards rock!

I think I have a few awesome things going on. I can dominate most guys (and girls) at video games. I can cook/bake amazingly. Awesome with music and have lots of grandma'ish hobbies like quilting and sewing. Pretty sure that my zombie plan is better than most as well.


----------



## Pandasaur (Feb 5, 2013)

O.O It took a lot of thought before I posted on this thread, I need a self esteem boost so here goes.

I am hilarious! I can laugh about anything but not overly goofy
>.< I am adorable
And I am smart 

so there =)


----------



## ecogeek (Feb 5, 2013)

Pandasaur said:


> O.O It took a lot of thought before I posted on this thread, I need a self esteem boost so here goes.
> 
> I am hilarious! I can laugh about anything but not overly goofy
> >.< I am adorable
> ...



You look smart and adorable! Laughing is the BEST!


----------



## Bearsy (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm hilarious
I'm very smart
I'm really good at drawing the Ninja Turtles
Basically the whole package.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Feb 21, 2013)

Big belly and a bigger appetite! 

I'm also pretty funny and a decent painter


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 25, 2013)

I can bake cakes, I have a full Diamond version Pokedex and a bitchin' little dog!


----------



## hela90 (Mar 1, 2013)

Im 18
Im a marathonner
I love BBWS!


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 2, 2013)

Long legs, big belly, amazing personality, intelligent, and always supportive. :wubu:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 3, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> Long legs, big belly, amazing personality, intelligent, and always supportive. :wubu:



You have everything. :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> You have everything. :wubu: :kiss2:



Aww:batting: you are sooo sweet. My confidence is way up thanks to you


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 3, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> Aww:batting: you are sooo sweet. My confidence is way up thanks to you



My pleasure dear lady. *kisses your hand*


----------



## CaAggieGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

Weirdo890 said:


> My pleasure dear lady. *kisses your hand*



You, Sir, are adorable!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you. I try to keep the gentleman spirit alive.


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 3, 2013)

Someone has to! 



Weirdo890 said:


> Thank you. I try to keep the gentleman spirit alive.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well, a few reasons:

I love entertaining! Both in the sense of readying a home for company, AND singing, dancing (I've got disco moves you've never SEEN).

I love dressing up! Though, I don't usually get the chance to/I don't have enough blazers.

I'm a silly gander. In public is where my goofiness thrives. Until someone (usually my sister) tells me to stop singing along to the radio in Goodwill (that actually happened)

(Not to mention that foot massages seem to come natural to me)


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 4, 2013)

My besty and I LOVE to get silly in public. It is good times! I love making my friends laugh and sometimes belting out a tune in the middle of a shop works a charm.  Good on you! Don't change!



flyingsolo101 said:


> Well, a few reasons:
> 
> I love entertaining! Both in the sense of readying a home for company, AND singing, dancing (I've got disco moves you've never SEEN).
> 
> ...


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Mar 4, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> My besty and I LOVE to get silly in public. It is good times! I love making my friends laugh and sometimes belting out a tune in the middle of a shop works a charm.  Good on you! Don't change!



My besty lives in Cleveland, but I still try and do as much silly things as I can. I practice restraint, though. It takes all of my power not to do heel clicks every once in a while.


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 4, 2013)

I totally get that. My best friend is in Washington State and I am currently in Western Australia. We come together once a year for a trip. Will be home soon though for good. Cannot wait. I feel like I have regained the entirety of my youth when we are together! 



flyingsolo101 said:


> My besty lives in Cleveland, but I still try and do as much silly things as I can. I practice restraint, though. It takes all of my power not to do heel clicks every once in a while.


----------



## flyingsolo101 (Mar 4, 2013)

ecogeek said:


> I totally get that. My best friend is in Washington State and I am currently in Western Australia. We come together once a year for a trip. Will be home soon though for good. Cannot wait. I feel like I have regained the entirety of my youth when we are together!



Well, now I feel bad! You two live much further apart than my best friend (who also happens to be my cousin) and I. But, cool! Hope you two have the best times! Here's to lots of new adventures!


----------



## ecogeek (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't feel bad!!! The whole separation makes the heart grow fonder thing is true. We still speak most days and we are both sure we are soul mates in a heterosexual manner.  We do have the most excellent adventures. 



flyingsolo101 said:


> Well, now I feel bad! You two live much further apart than my best friend (who also happens to be my cousin) and I. But, cool! Hope you two have the best times! Here's to lots of new adventures!


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 11, 2013)

Whoa! This thread is still kicking! Well...relatively. It's been almost a week since the last post.

That's cool though! My most successful non-story post yet! Huzzah!


----------



## Oona (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the awesomeness!

And...

Humor
I'm a dork/geek/gamer and I don't hide it.
I'm well read. I'm shamelessly addicted to Ayn Rand, Thoreau and the like.
My musical/Cinema knowledge is amazing.


----------



## Bethney (Aug 11, 2013)

I am honest, loyal, ambitious, funny, and lovable. I have a big heart and tend to care a little too much sometimes :/ lol


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm very well-read, a great cook and sexually adventurous. I'm also studying to be a therapist. Any takers?


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 12, 2013)

Easy going. Mysterious.


----------



## 1love_emily (Aug 12, 2013)

1) I like to cook
b) I have a cat, a fish AND a horse
3) I play beautiful music
d) I'm a fan of anything on TV
5) That's all I can think of


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 13, 2013)

6'3.5" tall
brown hair and eyes,
college degree,
own pad
own car.
low debt load,
loves comedy, baseball, jazz
great cuddler, cribbage & domino player
knowledge of old movies, history, literature, some science and math.
stability employed.


----------



## geekgamer01 (Aug 15, 2013)

All the usual staples aside, I have honesty. Which is something that I feel is undervalued and hard to find these days.






Oh and I give an amazing backrub  lol


----------



## Yayme (Aug 20, 2013)

I love to laugh. Everyone says I'm funny too...I have no idea why.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm already taken. Oh, and I am a ninja. :bow:


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Sep 4, 2013)

It's been indicated to me recently that I ought to mention I am 6'4...


----------



## reuben6380 (Sep 8, 2013)

I cook
I clean
I do laundry
I wash dishes
I help with homework
I change diapers
(sometimes I do all the things at once)
and
I have 12 lvl 90's at,or above, 520 ilvl in a top 20 US guild. KaChow!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 12, 2013)

A heart of gold, good morals, fun loving, easy going, sense of humor, funny, clever, and understanding. I put others before myself sometimes, i don't judge and all that good stuff. Im well-rounded and versatile, i got good taste in things, i can cook fairly well, catering, im a good listener and a good friend, thoughtful, and considerate, good head on my shoulders, loving and caring. Not trying to sound cocky just sayin Haha LOL.


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 12, 2013)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> A heart of gold, good morals, fun loving, easy going, sense of humor, funny, clever, and understanding. I put others before myself sometimes, i don't judge and all that good stuff. Im well-rounded and versatile, i got good taste in things, i can cook fairly well, catering, im a good listener and a good friend, thoughtful, and considerate, good head on my shoulders, loving and caring. Not trying to sound cocky just sayin Haha LOL.



And this is all true! Great guy here


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Sep 12, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> And this is all true! Great guy here




Aw thanks! you are a great girl so amazingly great. Beyond amazing.:smitten::wubu::bow::eat2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 18, 2013)

My old schpiel.....I'm the sensation of the nation, the ultimate creation. I'm the toast of the coast who backs up every boast. There's no one that can compare to me, the one and only T..R...P.


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Sep 19, 2013)

I love wholeheartedly and give it my all
Being hot helps, ask devin :happy:


----------



## 1love_emily (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a fantastic horse, an amazing room mate, and a perfect family.
I'm fiercely loyal, incredibly independent, and pretty funny.
I fight for what I want or believe in, I stay true to my convictions, and I make killer brownies.


----------



## reuben6380 (Sep 24, 2013)

I forgot to mention, lov'n....it's what i got. You just remember that.


----------

